# swell.gr : Porsche 997 Turbo (Paint Correction/Protection)



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

*This week at Swell Detail Store was booked a Porsche 997 Turbo, for major water spot removal,paint correction and winter protection.*

*This is the state of the door shuts, grills and bonnet. Full of water spots.
Lots of elbow grease and several hour later, it was cleaned.* ....








































































































































































































































































*
After a whole day cleaning the water spots, there's paints turn.
First the necessary paint depth readings *














































*Lots of swirls and some RDS was expecting me. *


















































































































































































































































































*Exhaust tips were polished with. RaceGlaze Alutech Metal Polish*


















*Some 50/50 *














































*Rims were sealed with Wolf's Chemicals Rim Shield ...
*



















*Glass was sealed Nanolex Ultra Glass and trim with Wolf's Chemicals Trim Coat tyre walls with Ζaino Z16
Engine and "trunk" plastics were dressed with Meguiars M16 .*

*Door shuts were cleaned and sealed with Zaino ZAIO and Zaino CS*










*After 3 days of non stop cleaning and polishing there was LSP time Migliore Presidenziale Blend Carnauba Wax
An excellent wax suiting a such a unique car *































































































































Thanx for reading :wave:


----------



## PATSIMINI (May 12, 2011)

τρομερο αποτελεσμα!!great work and great car!!!!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Big improvement, well done


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

stunning car, great job


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

stunning work mate!:thumb:


----------



## Nelex (Aug 23, 2011)

great job ...


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Superb work on that Porsche, I always hated the tan leather in the Porsche, but if I could afford one I would probably love it.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

WOW ... it came out Superb , Mike :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work buddy, love that car and the color!


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

I am amazed Mike
Your work is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

:argie:Another car saved by mike swell


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

I love that car!

Great job on him!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent work, what a stunning finish! The photos are superb too! Thanks for sharing.

Russ.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Massive improvement and looking Swell now pardon the pun loving the colour and you have a great looking detailing studio, thanks for sharing your work


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its looking great  

Fantastic turn around :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Fantastic job! 

Love the 911 and this has very good combination of exterior colour and interior leather!

What did you used to clean the waterspots?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for you kind comments.
First of all, lots of elbow grease. Various methods were used, such as clay, polish, apc and duragloss waterspor remover.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice job dude.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job, Mike! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic..


----------



## theostoubos (Aug 29, 2010)

Amazing work Mike. That Porsche owner should be very satisfied and happy with your skills and the transformation. The 911 looks fantastic on this metallic blue. 

If I may ask what did you use as a finishing polish and pad combination ? 

Theo


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome work once again..
Fully wet look and richness..
:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

theostoubos said:


> Amazing work Mike. That Porsche owner should be very satisfied and happy with your skills and the transformation. The 911 looks fantastic on this metallic blue.
> 
> If I may ask what did you use as a finishing polish and pad combination ?
> 
> Theo


Meguiars 205 with lake country black finishing pad


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work mike.


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Lovely work mate, love that colour comes up really rich


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Fantastic work mike:thumb::thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job....awesome car..


----------



## haris_k (Nov 30, 2008)

Amazing job as usual Mike!
Thanks for the post!


----------



## andrew_greece (Oct 26, 2011)

An excellent job in a beatiful car!!
The turnaround is amazing!
Congrats Mike!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work there Mike :thumb:
That colour is just beautiful it really brings out the shape of that Turbo !

Mario*


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Wohoo! :argie:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Such a lovely job Mike.
Very nice colour!!!
Looks like you want to stick your finger in it!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning:thumb:


Brian


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic now great result


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Absolutley stunning detail, beautiful car, that wax has finished it off a treat, love your work:thumb:


----------

